# Compra de aire split inverter de 220v 60hz para usar en 220v 50hz



## georged (Ene 11, 2014)

Hola, estoy por adquirir un equipo de aire acondicionado inverter.
Tiene que ser inverter porque donde va a ser instalado no hay energía de red, solo energía solar, y como los equipos inverter consumen menos, seria ideal.

El tema que en argentina no existen, solo hay equipos tradicionales que consumen bastante mas que los inverter.

Como estoy en Brasil, se me ocurrió traerme uno de acá.

El tema que aca si bien tienen 220v igual que en argentina, cambia la frecuencia, en Brasil es 60hz y en argentina 50hz. (en la etiqueta del producto dice 220v 60hz monofásico)

En el pasado me traje una heladera desde Brasil de 220v 60hz, todavía la tengo andando en argentina sin ningún problema.

Calculo que en un aire inverter menos problema debería haber, ya que este tiene un transformador a continua y luego genera su propia frecuencia para variar la velocidad de giro del compresor que es de corriente continua tengo entendido.

Alguien tiene alguna idea?
Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 11, 2014)

Creo que debería de funcionar sin problemas.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 12, 2014)

deberia prender, los inverter trabajan en continua...
es solo un ejemplo...


----------



## Kebra (Feb 24, 2014)

Si el transformador está diseñado para 60Hz, y no está sobredimensionado, es probable que en algún momento se te ponga en corto, porque no va a soportar los 50Hz. Sin importar que equipo sea.

 A mi me pasó con varios traffos de equipos de audio 120V 60Hz. Los traffos reducen la tensión, pero no aumentan la frecuencia.

El bobinador me los rebobinaba ya para 50Hz y listo.





georged dijo:


> El tema que en argentina no existen, solo hay equipos tradicionales que consumen bastante mas que los inverter.
> 
> .



Existen. Solo hay que saber qué marca y donde comprar. 
Daikin, una de las mejores marcas mundiales, los tiene en Argentina. Japoneses, fabrican hasta sus propios gases.


----------



## georged (Abr 23, 2014)

Kebra dijo:


> Existen. Solo hay que saber qué marca y donde comprar.
> Daikin, una de las mejores marcas mundiales, los tiene en Argentina. Japoneses, fabrican hasta sus propios gases.




Si, antes de registrarme en el foro ya había mandado mails a Daikin Argentina, los que me respondieron cordialmente: Sr Jorge, por  problemas de importación no estamos comercializando equipos split inverter, Atentamente
Juan Vitali.

Como veras no es tan fácil, hace mas de un año que ando en búsqueda de estos equipos.
Seguimos vendiendo tecnología de hace 30 años como ultima palabra en refrigeración, nos siguen engañando y nadie se da cuenta...


----------



## sergiot (Abr 23, 2014)

No te va a pasar nada por ser 50hz, es mas, todo lo que en su momento entró de brazil anduvo toda la vida con 50hz, solo los relojes tenían el problema de mentir ya que se basaban en la frecuencia de línea.

La respuesta de la empresa en cuestión es la mas comoda para no decirte que en el país ese tipo de equipos no tiene salida, se supone que deben vender de los "otros" que también son importados y si los venden, entonces cual es la cuestión?? no es negocio traer algo que no se vende.


----------



## Kebra (Abr 23, 2014)

georged dijo:


> Si, antes de registrarme en el foro ya había mandado mails a Daikin Argentina, los que me respondieron cordialmente: Sr Jorge, por  problemas de importación no estamos comercializando equipos split inverter, Atentamente
> Juan Vitali.
> 
> Como veras no es tan fácil, hace mas de un año que ando en búsqueda de estos equipos.
> Seguimos vendiendo tecnología de hace 30 años como ultima palabra en refrigeración, nos siguen engañando y nadie se da cuenta...



Mirá, en google encontré 2 en ML. 

Y en Climadesign también tienen, multi hasta 4 unidades. 

Pero el inverter no es que consuma menos, consume parejo, sin fluctuaciones y por consiguiente tiene menor fluctuación de temperatura. Tenés mil modelos "eficiencia A" si lo que buscás es economía. Si es por confort, es otra cosa.

En cuanto a la tecnología, no es de 30 años, es de mas de 100, cuando Willis Carrier tuvo una de las mejores ideas de la historia. Lo único que cambió desde esos años es la eficiencia energética y los gases "ecológicos".
En la casa de mi vieja hay un equipo Fedders-BGH del año 1972. Enfría mas y mas rápido que cualquier split inverter o no, y jamás tuvo mantenimiento. Claro que consume como 20 amperes en el arranque, pero bue, los compresores alternativos son un fierro.

Volviendo al inverter, si lo que te preocupa es el consumo, en vez de poner 4 splits inverter, instalate un sistema central trifásico, llamá a edenor/sur y pedí fuerza motriz, te sale REGALADO en comparación. Salvo que vivas en departamento, ahí sonaste.

Tirate un lance con climadesign. Y si no, abrí la ventana y dejá que la brisa veraniega te abrace!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2014)

Hola a todos , devemos recordar que equipos que enpleyan transformadores convencionales con nucleo de hierro en su fuente de alimentacion caso  ese sea originalmente diseñado para andar en 60Hz no es nada recomendable haora andar en 50hz porque la corriente de magnetización aumenta devido a baja en la reactancia inductiva del primario con una frequenzia menor (50Hz) , lo contrario no tiene problemas exactamente porque lo efecto tanbien es contrario , un transformador diseñado para andar en 50 Hz , este si puede andar en 60Hz una vez que la frequenzia aumentou , por consequencia la reactancia inductiva tanbien y la corriente de magnectización bajou , asi el no si calienta en demasia.
Haora una cosa que yo sinceramente no se es como es desahollada una fuente del inverter , si esa es enbasada en un transformador convencional de hierro o no e si una tecnologia conmutada donde la RED es rectificada , filtrada y conmutada en alta frequenzia. caso sea lo segundo caso yo no veo problemas quando andando en 220Vac , iso porque tenemos en la entrada desa fuente un rectificador de onda conpleta , haora si for en 110Vac las cosas mudan un poco porque lo rectificador de entrada es cofigurado como rectificador+dobrador de tensión en onda conpleta y como bajamos la frequenzia de operación los capacitores de esa fuente tienem que tener su valor capacitivo rediseñado para lograr novamente lo rendimento correcto.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 23, 2014)

Kebra, está buscando estos equipos por no tener red eléctrica, usa generador eólico. Por consiguiente debería buscar un clase A para tener el mejor rendimiento.

Le estamos echando demasiados fantasmas al asunto, si es 50 o 60hz, si se magnetiza en forma adecuada, si el flujo magnético, y un monton de cosas que no creo que lleven a nada.

Convivimos con equipos multi-tensión con llaves selectoras y transformadores gigantes, y nunca escuché que alguien haya tenido problemas o que el equipo funcione mal, sin ir mas lejos tengo un Yamaha que va desde 110 hasta 240 con 50 o 60 hz y no hace referencia a ninguna precaución.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 23, 2014)

"Cada cabeza una sentença"
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## georged (Abr 26, 2014)

Kebra, el inverter consume menos, y mucho menos.
Acá te dejo link de Toshiba (Carrier) en España: ww w.toshiba-aire.es/productos/hogares/daiseikai-classic/

Case A+++

Especificaciones técnicas: ww w.toshibizate.com/Doc_Historico_Toshiba_Aire/FICHAS_RESIDENCIAL_Daiseikaiclassic.pdf

Como podes ver el aire mas chico de 2500w nominales consume en nominal solo 490w.
Un aire clase A argentino de lo mejor como seria LG o Carrier o BGH de 2600w ronda los 840w.
Si a eso le agregamos que los inverter no tienen pico de arranque, además cuando trabajan por debajo de la capacidad nominal (carga parcial una vez refrigerado el cuarto), aumentan la eficiencia aun mas llegando a EER de mas de 6, estamos hablando que gastan la mitad que un clase A convencional con EER de 3,2.

Y por su puesto, el manejo de la temperatura rosa la perfección en los inverter, mientras que los convencionales el manejo de temperatura es pésimo, o te cagas de frio o te cagas de calor, y en un dormitorio es fundamental.

Como ves estamos 30 años atrasados en Argentina, ya que no se avanzo nada. Tengo un slpit Goldstar del año 90 cuando aun no se hablaba de la clase eficiencia, y comparando con los actuales me da que esta apenas por debajo de un clase A actual de argentina, seria un B.

Mientras el resto del mundo van por la 3º generación de inverter, Brasil tiene 1º y 2º generación, y nosotros ¿que?
Todos los productos Toshiba son 100% inverter desde 2007.

Lo que pasa que aca no tenemos conciencia por el consumo de ninguna energía, sobre todo en Bs As que pagan monedas el KW de luz, total el estado subsidia.

No hay voluntad de hacer las cosas bien, con lo necesitado que Argentina esta de energía, deberían prohibir la venta de aires no inverter. Son mas caros, pero el usuario y sobre todo el estado se ahorra un montón de dinero en importar energía.

Gracias a todos por los aportes, seguiré esperando, no me voy a arriesgar, es mucha guita para que se me queme en un parpadeo.


----------

